# Jobs for Midwives



## judith1967 (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anybody give me more information about midwifery posts in Dubai. I am a dual registered midwife currently employed on a consultant led maternity unit in the UK.

I am interested in finding out about jobs, working conditions and salaries. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------

